# Kane verso il City per 140 mln di euro



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2021)

Secondo quanto riportato dai media inglesi sembra tutto fatto per il passaggio di Harry Kane al Manchester City. Guardiola avrà il suo nuovo numero 9 dopo l'addio di Aguero. Il Tottenham incasserà 140 mln di euro


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2021)

Il FFP
Il Coviddi
Il calcio della gente


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2341650 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media inglese sembra tutto fatto per il passaggio di Harry Kane al Manchester City. Guardiola avrà il suo nuovo numero 9 dopo l'addio di Aguero. Il Tottenham incasserà 140 mln di euro



Grande attaccante, un gradino sotto i vari Suarez, Benzema, Lewandowski.


----------



## sacchino (20 Maggio 2021)

Una scelta di cuore va dove si gioca il calcio di una volta fatto di valori, sudore e sacrificio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2341650 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media inglese sembra tutto fatto per il passaggio di Harry Kane al Manchester City. Guardiola avrà il suo nuovo numero 9 dopo l'addio di Aguero. Il Tottenham incasserà 140 mln di euro



Avevo letto Kean..... E già temevo la ultra percentuale a favore della Rube.... Per fortuna ho letto male


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2021)

Harry il Cane


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2021)

giustamente guardiola difende il sistema meritocratico della uefa.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2341650 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media inglese sembra tutto fatto per il passaggio di Harry Kane al Manchester City. Guardiola avrà il suo nuovo numero 9 dopo l'addio di Aguero. Il Tottenham incasserà 140 mln di euro



Gli altri spendono per i 9, noi invece per i 99.


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2341650 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media inglese sembra tutto fatto per il passaggio di Harry Kane al Manchester City. Guardiola avrà il suo nuovo numero 9 dopo l'addio di Aguero. Il Tottenham incasserà 140 mln di euro



Ma solo io trovo che non si avvicina nemmeno lontanamente a Batistuta per citarne uno?


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2341652 ha scritto:


> Il FFP
> Il Coviddi
> Il calcio della gente



Questi sono i club che vogliono la super lega per sopravvivere... e poi spendono e spandono... occhio alla Juve che piange tanto, farà una campagna acquisti assurda.


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2341663 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io trovo che non si avvicina nemmeno lontanamente a Batistuta per citarne uno?



Eh manco avessi detto Caracciolo.
Batistuta della Fiorentina per me è stato insieme a Ronaldo il miglior attaccante del globo nel quinquennio 95-2000


----------



## Marilson (20 Maggio 2021)

Ossigeno per il Tottenham che ha avuto la sfiga di inaugurare uno stadio nuovo costato 1 miliardo poco prima del covid. 

E cmq Kane non varrebbe neanche la meta' in un mondo normale. £140M sono una follia.


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2341667 ha scritto:


> Eh manco avessi detto Caracciolo.
> Batistuta della Fiorentina per me è stato insieme a Ronaldo il miglior attaccante del globo nel quinquennio 95-2000



Lo so.
Potevo citarne altri 20...
Per dire che gli attaccanti di oggi non mi sembra nemmeno che facciano lo stesso sport dei giocatori top o di livello medio alto rispetto a quelli di 20 o 30 anni fa.
Per me Kane non vale nemmeno un Montella. Non vale la scarpa di Romario, non vale metà Crespo, R9 non lo cito nemmeno...
Per rimanere con nomi inglesi, Kane non vale metà Shearer...

E non lo dico perché penso che prima era meglio... Ma proprio che non vedo giocatori avvicinarsi a quei giocatori...

Per dire oggi un Zola sarebbe acclamato da tutta Italia mentre prima quando giocava i tifosi italiani erano disperati perché mancava Baggio.
Oggi un Di Vaio sarebbe probabilmente titolare della nazionale.
Mbappe e Haaland sembrano gli unici capaci di raggiungere la categoria dei giocatori che sarà ricordata anche tra altri 30 anni...
Kane... Boh. Non mi dice proprio nulla.
Però mica lo schifo eh, lo avessimo noi... Ma rispetto al passato mi sembra molto meno forte.

Oggi Shevchenko R9 Batigol Baggio avrebbero un prezzo esorbitante... Altro che Kane.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2021)

Marilson;2341669 ha scritto:


> Ossigeno per il Tottenham che ha avuto la sfiga di inaugurare uno stadio nuovo costato 1 miliardo poco prima del covid.
> 
> E cmq Kane non varrebbe neanche la meta' in un mondo normale. £140M sono una follia.



Comunque trasferimenti interni in premier si sa che hanno sempre costi fuori dalla realtà...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2341650 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media inglese sembra tutto fatto per il passaggio di Harry Kane al Manchester City. Guardiola avrà il suo nuovo numero 9 dopo l'addio di Aguero. Il Tottenham incasserà 140 mln di euro



“ Pekke noN l abbiamo preso Noi1!1!1!1” 

140 sacchi.


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2341693 ha scritto:


> Lo so.
> Potevo citarne altri 20...
> Per dire che gli attaccanti di oggi non mi sembra nemmeno che facciano lo stesso sport dei giocatori top o di livello medio alto rispetto a quelli di 20 o 30 anni fa.
> Per me Kane non vale nemmeno un Montella. Non vale la scarpa di Romario, non vale metà Crespo, R9 non lo cito nemmeno...
> ...



Si, però gli attaccanti di oggi questi sono e tra questi Kane per me è un ottimo attaccante, in Serie A se la giocherebbe con Lukaku.


----------



## vota DC (21 Maggio 2021)

Marilson;2341669 ha scritto:


> E cmq Kane non varrebbe neanche la meta' in un mondo normale. £140M sono una follia.



Ma Guardiola è un patito di Command & Conquer!


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2341650 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media inglesi sembra tutto fatto per il passaggio di Harry Kane al Manchester City. Guardiola avrà il suo nuovo numero 9 dopo l'addio di Aguero. Il Tottenham incasserà 140 mln di euro



Il city quindi tra i due fuochi del fpf e la questione superlega risponde con un colpo da 140 mln.
La uefa sarà ovviamente fiera del calcio della gente.

Ora li manderanno a letto senza cena ma poi il tas di losanna annullerà la pena.
Corsi e ricorsi storici.

Altro giro grazie...


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2341699 ha scritto:


> &#8220; Pekke noN l abbiamo preso Noi1!1!1!1&#8221;
> 
> 140 sacchi.



Tranquillo : lo prenderemo alla veneranda età di 37-38 anni.
Faremo un blitz al parco mentre lancia da mangiare alle paperelle.


Il milan ormai è on fire tra asilo nido, ospizio e sala scommesse.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2341762 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo : lo prenderemo alla veneranda età di 37-38 anni.
> Faremo un blitz al parco mentre lancia da mangiare alle paperelle.
> 
> 
> Il milan ormai è on fire tra asilo nido, ospizio e sala scommesse.



Al di là della battuta c&#8217;è da trovare un compromesso tra un club sostenibile economicamente ( altrimenti facciamo la fine dell inter o torniamo ai tempi di Yogurt li ) e la competitività sportiva. 
Tornare competitivi senza spendere soldi è un lavoro che richiede molto tempo, fortuna e pazienza.


----------



## Milanlove (21 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2341765 ha scritto:


> Al di là della battuta c&#8217;è da trovare un compromesso tra un club sostenibile economicamente ( altrimenti facciamo la fine dell inter o torniamo ai tempi di Yogurt li ) e la competitività sportiva.
> Tornare competitivi senza spendere soldi è un lavoro che richiede molto tempo, fortuna e pazienza.



Bisogna saper vendere.
Perdere Donnarumma, calhanoglu, Romagnoli e forse pure Kessie a 0 sarebbe una mazzata incredibile che ovviamente bloccherebbe ogni tentativo di sviluppo della rosa e del club. 

Il Milan ha bisogno di un dirigente con le palle che sappia il fatto suo. Bisogna avere il coraggio di vendere quando il giocatore è al top e con la sua cessione comprarne altri 2 o 3 che diventeranno dei top o almeno da rivendere al top per comprarne poi altri 2 o 3...
Non se ne esce senza competenze e coraggio.
Ad oggi il Milan non ha ne le competenze adeguate, ne il coraggio di prendere le decisioni.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2341762 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo : lo prenderemo alla veneranda età di 37-38 anni.
> Faremo un blitz al parco mentre lancia da mangiare alle paperelle.
> 
> 
> Il milan ormai è on fire tra asilo nido, ospizio e sala scommesse.



Soprattutto in sala scommesse,a buon intenditore...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2341650 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media inglesi sembra tutto fatto per il passaggio di Harry Kane al Manchester City. Guardiola avrà il suo nuovo numero 9 dopo l'addio di Aguero. Il Tottenham incasserà 140 mln di euro



Eh i prezzi post covid....


----------



## bmb (21 Maggio 2021)

Che poi sarebbe la mazzetta di Boris Johnson per farli uscire dalla SL.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2341765 ha scritto:


> Al di là della battuta c’è da trovare un compromesso tra un club sostenibile economicamente ( altrimenti facciamo la fine dell inter o torniamo ai tempi di Yogurt li ) e la competitività sportiva.
> *Tornare competitivi senza spendere soldi è un lavoro che richiede molto tempo, fortuna e pazienza*.



Poveri noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2341762 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo : lo prenderemo alla veneranda età di 37-38 anni.
> Faremo un blitz al parco mentre lancia da mangiare alle paperelle.
> 
> 
> Il milan ormai è on fire tra asilo nido, ospizio e *sala scommesse*.



questa richiede un approfondimento


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Maggio 2021)

Era quasi commosso Guardiola quando stava per nascere la superlega,avrebbe detto addio al calcio semplice,quello della gente,quello dove tutti partono sullo stesso livello,quello in cui 1 mese dopo spendi 140 mln per Kane...


----------



## chicagousait (21 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2341650 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media inglesi sembra tutto fatto per il passaggio di Harry Kane al Manchester City. Guardiola avrà il suo nuovo numero 9 dopo l'addio di Aguero. Il Tottenham incasserà 140 mln di euro



Valutazione esagerata. Ma stiamo parlando del calcio dei sentimenti, quindi chi sono io per giudicare


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2341794 ha scritto:


> questa richiede un approfondimento



hhahah non voleva essere un messaggio subliminale : mi riferivo solo a quelle operazioni che , non avendo grande disponibilità economica e/o propensione ad investire, facciamo spesso e cioè andiamo alla ricerca di quei profili giovani che per i motivi più disperati e disparati si sono persi nei rispettivi clubs e sono finiti ai margini.

Delle volte ci va bene, altre male.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2341650 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media inglesi sembra tutto fatto per il passaggio di Harry Kane al Manchester City. Guardiola avrà il suo nuovo numero 9 dopo l'addio di Aguero. Il Tottenham incasserà 140 mln di euro



Curioso di vederlo in mano a Guardiola.
Secondo me non è il tipo di attaccante che ama.


----------



## Mika (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2341784 ha scritto:


> Eh i prezzi post covid....



Si, ma lo sai che la ventesima in campionato, ovvero l'ultima della Pramier League che è retrocessa ha incassato dai diritti televisivi ben 105M di euro e la vincente 178M di euro?


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Maggio 2021)

Se Kane va al city buttiamoci su Gabriel Jesus!!
Ma sarà inarrivabile credo.


----------

